# NC35 Equivalents Thread



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

I found the stickied foundations thread but it was too scattered and difficult to find info in it, so I hope this thread is o.k.! Otherwise, mods, do with it what you will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am especially hoping for Kryolan equivalencies since their foundations are tailored towards HD TV and will probably be awesome quality like everything else they make. But any other foundations for NC35-ers are welcom!

My MAC color in Studio Fix powder foundation is, obviously, NC35. It definitely can make my face look sort of chalky or bumpy if I apply too much, but I use my trusty old kabuki brush to buff it into a very well-moisturized face and it looks nice. I like heavy coverage foundations, to be honest, despite not having too many pigmented flaws...it's more that I have a sort of porous texture and some broken capillaries under my nose and above my lip that thicker applications neutralize. It's also not the best for my oily complexion but I use Kryolan's Anti-Shine powder for that. It has a slight tendency to break me out but all in all I've rebought 4 or 5 times because it does make my skin look even and retro-matte with proper application.

I currently use MUFE's Face & Body liquid foundation which lolariously is labeled with their complicated numbers and French abbreviations instead of Sephora.com's word-names. The label says Réf #31601 which upon Googling suggests N1 Soft Beige," so I'm gonna go with that. (Also, I'd like to add for the curious that MUFE F&B has amazing coverage and a lovely smell. It feels very "wet" and moisturizing upon application. It has a strange jelly-like consistency in the bottle but you shake it up and it applies fine. It makes my skin have this ethereal almost Barbie-like glow and covers up the redness under my nose wonderfully.

So to keep it simple, these shades work for me:
MAC Studio Fix powder foundation NC35
MUFE Face & Body liquid foundation N1/Soft Beige 1
MAC Blot powder (loose/pressed) medium dark
Kryolan Anti-shine powder
Biotherm Forget It concealer 30


----------



## TSIZ (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to waste your time, if this is not the answer you're looking for (b/c you probably already know it, but I didn't see it on your list)...I'm NC35-40; the MUFE HD123 ("desert sand"?) is near-perfection w/their HD powder...to me.*

*CAVEAT: I'm no foundation expert, as I go _au naturel_ mostly (too lazy...and "lucky to have skin that's all one color" as a former-BF put it).


----------



## swaly (May 30, 2009)

Just wanted to add a new discovery:
I ordered RCMA foundation samples ($3.99 from CameraReadyCosmetics; hand-packed in a little plastic screw-top jar and probably good for five or six light applications) in KO2 and KO3. I was told that KO3 = NC35, but I'm quite glad I got the KO2.

The KO2 on my finger looks PRECISELY like MAC NC35 Studio Fix powder foundation. KO3 is a compatible but noticeably darker shade I'll use to contour. It would be great to have both to switch off from winter to summer months.

The texture isn't that great though. Allowing it to settle in a bit, but it seems to heighten the texture of everything on my face. Good buildable-to-heavy coverage, though, and it feels nice, not too greasy. Going to exfoliate and then re-try.


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 22, 2011)

Have you tried _*M·A·C *Matchmaster _yet? I'm a *3.0*...


----------

